# pls help identify the mother and father



## cichlid_beast (Apr 30, 2012)

scientific names
and common names would be great

need to know what babys ill have to offer !


----------



## Chester B (Dec 28, 2012)

The holding female is Labidochromis sp. perlmutt and the male appears to be a hybrid fish. FYI we do have an Unidentified section on the forum where this really should have been posted. Thanks.


----------



## cichlid_beast (Apr 30, 2012)

okay this one http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/l_perlmutt.php
okay chester thanks! what would be the name i would use in an Add any common way of describing them?


----------



## cichlid_beast (Apr 30, 2012)

ok if they were true Labidochromis sp. perlmutt i would use just "perlmutts" so maybe perlmutt hybrids?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

You probably would not want to sell any hybrid fish.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

DJRansome said:


> You probably would not want to sell any hybrid fish.


Agreed...

Please don't.


----------



## cichlid_beast (Apr 30, 2012)

i want to learn gain more expirience and move on to more specifc fish i do have the mpangas holding too,im not bothered in selling hybrids but they are really nice looking fish nothing wrong with them and will need a home, im guessin you guys dont like them what els could i do with them i certanly wont kill them the mother is currently moving the eggs around in her mouth she will now not eat for more then 14 days in order to give her young a boost,will make good tank fish for a beginer and grow to a nice size nice colours 
whats wrong with hybrid fish ????


----------



## brinkles (Jan 30, 2011)

What's wrong with hybrid fish, is that they often look like a pure fish. For many, myself included, it is a goal to keep fish that are similar to those living in the wild, to have a little "slice of the lake" in our homes. Hybrid fish are very often misidentified, and then sold as pure, possibly to be bred with an actual pure fish. You can't be certain what will happen to them after they leave your tanks.

There is nothing wrong with raising these fish for the next 10 years yourself, but please to not ever allow them to leave your care. You will find that you will never be able to raise but a fraction of all the fry produced, and you will end up simply letting them spit the fry in the tank, to be eaten by the tankmates. I know you're excited to have them though!

Intentional hybrids, such as "OB Peacocks", were carefully bred for a certain look, and are easy to identify. Accidental hybrids are almost never attractive fish.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Also intentional hybrids are spawned for many generations until the fry produced reliably reflect "the look". First couple generations you may continue to get a mix of odd looking fish.

Because of the problem of what to do with them, we jump through hoops to ensure that hybrids cannot be produced. No one wants to let those cute babies get eaten. If you stock your tank correctly, you will get pure fish to sell.

Just as easy to keep a beginner fish like yellow labs as a hybrid. Maybe easier because some hybrids are more aggressive than pure fish.

If you want to build a reputation for selling quality fish, I don't think selling hybrids will help even if you identify the fish as hybrids.


----------



## Yael (Nov 25, 2012)

Leave mom in the tank - you won't have to kill the fry with all those other fish in there that don't mind eating them.


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

Yael said:


> Leave mom in the tank - you won't have to kill the fry with all those other fish in there that don't mind eating them.


+1 Why raise fish that you can't even give away.


----------

